# Short Term Rental Dubai



## rutherford (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, you may see a few more frantic posts from me as my moving date comes ever closer!

I was wondering if anyone had any experiences with short term rentals. I'm not decided on living in Dubai and commuting to AD or living in AD so I would like to rent for a month while I get a feel for it.

Are short term rentals easy to find? How long is the security deposit normally tied up for? Would anyone recommend an agent?

Thanks as ever!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rutherford said:


> Hi everyone, you may see a few more frantic posts from me as my moving date comes ever closer!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any experiences with short term rentals. I'm not decided on living in Dubai and commuting to AD or living in AD so I would like to rent for a month while I get a feel for it.
> 
> ...


Would recommend that you think about a hotel apartment (not sure if you are moving alone or with a family). Check the link posted by wandabug and also search the forum (on google search for [search term] site: http: // www. expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/ without the blanks in between)

PS: no need for an agent; the security deposit may be the month's rent upfront, but I think you should be able to negotiate


----------

